# Need wide shoes



## fiziks (Jul 22, 2016)

Can anyone recommend some relatively inexpensive (> $200) wide shoes? I would prefer MTB shoes, but I'll take what I can get. LBS special ordered me some wide shoes and they were too narrow.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

Shimano XC3 Mountain Bike Shoes - Men's Wide | REI Co-op


Built for cross-country trails where light weight and efficiency matter, the men's wide Shimano XC3 mountain bike shoes are a high-performance choice that are comfortable to wear on and off the bike.




www.rei.com





Shimano and Lake both make shoes in wide sizes. Giro HV (High Volume) are their wide shoes. Sidi calls their wide shoes Mega's. I don't think any of those 4 brands makes wide versions of all of their models but you should be able to find something that'd fit. I'm sure there are other brands with wide sizes as well.


----------



## MikePVanBC (Jul 6, 2021)

My Shimano mountain bikes shoes are wide enough for me to avoid binding and pain. 

For road shoes, I couldn't find any inexpensive options. I shelled out for a Lake wide model, and finally got rid of my usual days of foot pain post-ride.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Some Shimano mountain bike shoes come in wide sizes. I've been using them for years. I buy the SHXC90 model in wide. It's above your budget, but a great choice if you want to spend the extra money. Soles are very stiff. Best part, they fit my wide 'E' width food comfortably. A bunch of places had them for $100 or so off last week. I picked up a spare pair cause with bike stuff, you can never assume you'll find something you need.


----------



## Brookzo (4 mo ago)

Yep, just like everyone else I'll recommend Shimano  Was my first wide shoes(I've got extremely wide feet, was struggling for long time to find a decent wide shoe) and pretty much been buying same model every year or two. Now I'm mostly wearing Shimano outside and wide
Haflinger slippers at home.


----------



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

I got my feet scanned at the local running specialty store and it said my feet are barely wider than average. I do not actively seek wide shoes in any other aspect of life. But Lake is the only cycling specific shoe I've tried on that didn't feel like I was being squished on the side of my feet.


----------



## MikePVanBC (Jul 6, 2021)

thisisthebeave said:


> I got my feet scanned at the local running specialty store and it said my feet are barely wider than average. I do not actively seek wide shoes in any other aspect of life. But Lake is the only cycling specific shoe I've tried on that didn't feel like I was being squished on the side of my feet.


Sounds like I have similar to you. Slightly wide feet, yet only Lake and Shimano don't squish me on the sides. 

Speaking of running store, a buddy who's in the running business was telling me that most all major running shoes brands know they are too narrow for people, but the style/look of a narrow shoe is what sells, so they keep making them in that way that does not accommodate the human foot.


----------



## oberwil (Jun 18, 2005)

I'll add Pearl Izumi to the mix. I have a pair of PI's. What I really like about them is that they came with several insole supports to customize how much arch support you need. These are my ( MTB , Gravel ) shoes. I switched from Sidi Genious Carbon to Specialized Carbon Pros with Ratchet & 2 Velcro. The Sidi's were size 44 (10). The Specialized are 43.5 (10).


----------



## Cheshirebiker23 (2 mo ago)

I have such wide feet i always have this issue when finding shoes, i've still not yet found a pair that fully fit my feet yet lol


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 20, 2020)

If looking at Lake, they have a fit guide that shows which of their shoes are wide, medium, etc..... 

Lake Models Fit Matrix – Lake Cycling


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Cheshirebiker23 said:


> I have such wide feet i always have this issue when finding shoes, i've still not yet found a pair that fully fit my feet yet lol


lol?


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

fwiw my solution for wide shoes for the past 16+ years has been Specialized/S-Works. Their forefoot/toebox area is conspicuously wider than equivalently-sized SIDI (even the SIDI Megas) or Gaerne. I'm on my third or fourth pair and they will almost certainly continue to be my go-to shoe brand in perpetuity.


----------

